# Các kiểu kết hợp thuốc cực kỳ nguy hiểm!



## vietmom (27/4/18)

*Dùng thuốc phải theo chỉ định của bác sĩ - điều này thì ai cũng biết. Tuy nhiên, ở nước ta, nhiều người thường tự đoán bệnh...*
Dùng thuốc phải theo chỉ định của bác sĩ - điều này thì ai cũng biết. Tuy nhiên, ở nước ta, nhiều người thường tự đoán bệnh, tự mua thuốc dùng mà không cần biết có những loại thuốc dùng kết hợp cùng lúc với nhau sẽ gây những phản ứng cực kỳ nguy hiểm cho cơ thể.

Theo một thống kê chưa đầy đủ, có gần 1/4 người trong độ tuổi từ 30 - 65 có thể phải sử dụng nhiều loại thuốc cùng lúc để trị bệnh. Việc sử dụng nhiều loại thuốc cùng lúc là cần thiết khi mà người bệnh mắc nhiều loại bệnh, nhưng sự kết hợp sai các loại thuốc này có thể gây những hậu quả nghiêm trọng.

*Thuốc hạ cholesterol + vitamin B3 hoặc thuốc chống nấm*
Vitamin B3 hay còn gọi là vitamin PP, hoạt chất là acid nicotinic (niacin) hoặc nicotinamide (dạng amide của acid nicotinic). Vitamin B3 giúp giảm lượng cholesterol, giúp ích cho quá trình tuần hoàn máu và hình thành hệ thần kinh. Nó cũng can thiệp vào quá trình tổng hợp các hormone giới tính. Bằng cách kích thích sự tổng hợp chất sừng, vitamin B3 tham gia cải thiện vẻ đẹp làn da và mái tóc.
Tuy nhiên, loại thuốc bổ này có thể gây hại cho cơ bắp nếu bạn uống kết hợp với nhóm t
huốc statin cũng có tác dụng làm giảm cholesterol. Cả vitamin B3 và statin đều làm suy yếu cơ ở mức độ khiến bệnh nhân dễ bị chuột rút hoặc đau nhức. Nếu kết hợp hai loại thuốc này sẽ gây nhiều phản ứng như phát ban, khó tiêu, gia tăng nguy cơ gây tiêu cơ vân.

Fluconazole là loại thuốc chống nấm thông dụng, được nhiều bác sĩ kê đơn và mọi người có thể tự mua về dùng. Nó sẽ là bình thường nếu như người bệnh không trong thời gian đang phải dùng nhóm thuốc statin để hạ cholesterol. Statin là một trong những loại thuốc được kê đơn nhiều nhất trên thế giới. Sự kết hợp của bộ đôi thuốc statin và fluconazole có khả năng gây yếu cơ hoặc tổn thương thận.




Việc sử dụng nhiều loại thuốc cùng lúc là cần thiết khi mà người bệnh mắc nhiều loại bệnh, nhưng sự kết hợp sai các loại thuốc này có thể gây những hậu quả nghiêm trọng. (Ảnh minh họa)
​*Thuốc thông mũi và thuốc hạ huyết áp*
Thuốc thông mũi, đặc biệt loại chứa pseudoephedrine làm co mạch, giúp giảm sưng và giảm chảy mũi. Tuy nhiên, loại thuốc này có thể làm co thắt các mạch máu trong cơ thể làm tăng nguy cơ tăng huyết áp, chống lại thuốc trị huyết áp và nguy hiểm cho người có huyết áp cao.
Vì thế, nếu bệnh nhân đang sử dụng thuốc huyết áp thì không nên sử dụng thuốc thông mũi cùng lúc. Hiện nay, trong một số thuốc trị cảm cúm cũng có chứa thành phần thuốc thông mũi nên bệnh nhân huyết áp cần xem kỹ thành phần thuốc trước khi sử dụng.

*Omega-3 và thuốc chống đông máu*
Bổ sung omega-3 là việc làm cần thiết, có lợi cho tim nhưng loại axit béo này còn làm hoạt huyết. Vì vậy, nếu người bệnh đang dùng thuốc chống đông máu như warfarin hoặc aspirin, có thể tăng nguy cơ chảy máu nếu dùng đồng thời cùng omega-3.

*Thuốc giảm đau + thuốc chống trầm cảm*
Một số loại thuốc chống trầm cảm đặc biệt là loại thuốc tái hấp thu chọn lọc serotonin - SSRI (fluoxetin, fluoxamin, sertralin, paroxetin, citalopram...) có tác dụng làm tăng lượng serotonin trong synap do đó làm cải thiện rất hiệu quả trạng thái trầm cảm. Một số thuốc giảm đau có chứa tramadol hydrochloride cũng có thể có tác dụng tương tự. Khi dùng chung SSRI với tramadol thì chúng sẽ cộng hợp cùng chiều làm tăng lượng serotonin quá mức gây hội chứng serotonin. Nếu dùng liều cao hai loại thuốc này có thể gây kích động, làm nhiệt độ cơ thể cao, nhịp tim đập nhanh hơn và thở gấp.



​*Lời khuyên của thầy thuốc*
Mỗi một loại thuốc đều có công hiệu riêng, mang tính chất và phản ứng khác nhau, có tác dụng đối với các bộ phận trong cơ thể con người và có công hiệu trong thời gian cũng khác nhau. Khi phải dùng nhiều loại thuốc chữa bệnh, người dùng cần lưu ý các tương tác của thuốc. Ngay cả những loại thuốc bình thường và thông dụng nhất vẫn có thể có phản ứng với những loại thuốc khác khi được uống chung với nhau. Do đó, cùng lúc uống nhiều loại thuốc sẽ ảnh hưởng đến việc hấp thụ, phân bố, trao đổi và đào thải cũng như sự tương tác giữa thuốc với nhau.

Để an toàn khi dùng thuốc điều trị bệnh, người bệnh cần tuyệt đối tuân thủ chỉ định của thầy thuốc. Không tự ý dùng thuốc, không dùng thuốc quá liều. Nên thông báo cho bác sĩ biết những loại thuốc đang sử dụng. Khi phải dùng nhiều loại thuốc, cần xin ý kiến của thầy thuốc về thời điểm dùng thuốc. Mỗi người cần tạo thói quen đọc kỹ hướng dẫn sử dụng trước khi dùng thuốc để biết những thông tin cần thiết khi dùng loại thuốc đó và những tương tác bất lợi của thuốc, tránh những phản ứng đáng tiếc có thể xảy ra.

_Nguồn: Theo DS. Hà Thanh (Sức khỏe đời sống)_


----------

